# Like To Meet Other Outbacker Camping Buddies.....



## Bruno (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, my name is Bruno, and my master is Rick (rdvholtwood)...He told me about the Outbackers camping forum and I asked if I could post to meet some of the other Outbackers camping buddies....Please post your picture here as I would like to meet you...









Here is my picture:


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Katie will say hello once she wakes up!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Zul says Woof...woof.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Cricket wants to know of Zul and Bruno are single?


----------



## wolverine (Mar 5, 2009)

My name is Maizy and I am a 10 month old Brittany who loves to camp and hunt. This picture was taken last weekend.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Anj chilling in "her" Outback.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi I'm Shelby and I love to steal my owners chair!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

My name is Tasha. I like the traditional stuff, long walks on the beach, walks and good quality furniture and carpet. I am a culinary arts inspector and judge. My palette is quite well refined and I do have certain tastes. For example applewood smoked bacon and eggs benedict with a slice of American cheese is one of my favorites. Unfortunately I routinely have to pull one of my family off the couch by the hand, with my teeth to get the biscuits I so richly deserve. I won't beg, but I wonder if they don't give me the Attention I feel I command either. Any way begging isn't lady like and I will not have anyone in my household believe that I am dependant on them for anything..

I am currently putting up with a less than brilliant Australian Cattle Dog/Sheppard mix that is as dumb as a box of rocks. Although he is a source of entertainment for me when I am bored. For example I can stand at the door and simply woof (under my breath mind you) and Sir Barks-A-Lot (my family calls him Tobey) is all nuts at the door. This causes the rest of the family to get after goof ball to get him to calm down. Of course this is best viewed from a distance. Funny thing is I will do this 3 or 4 times a day. He still does it...It just doesn't get old.

Oh.. I don't do this trick any more because it was frowned upon by the food police, but the woofing thing worked during dinner or breakfast as well. I simply changed the location in which the alarm came from, like the other side of the house, wait for dufus to react and then step on over to Mr. Box of Rocks bowl for a quick snack.

I guess as far as a "guy" dog goes he's alright, but with out me heh! That pooch would be toast!

The camping is cool but the picture he put up there is NOT my best side... Ugh.. Some day the training will take hold.

Tasha


----------



## Bruno (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey Katie, Zul, Cricket, Maizey, Anj, Shelby, and Tasha! Great to meet all of you!!.....I forgot to tell you all - I am kind of a mut - I am a mixture of a lab, rhodesian, and mastiff.

Would love to meet more camping buddies!


----------



## 708 (Mar 29, 2010)

Marley loves to steal chairs too!

Oops, tried to attach the file but didn't work.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi, my name is PJ. I'm 12 yrs old, looking for a non-smoker, Christian female that likes to read books, eat milkbones and share long walks in the neighborhood.


----------

